# Lost Girl



## Oct125 (Dec 1, 2012)

I didn't see any mention of this Canadian SyFy show so I thought I'd mention it. It's an imaginative urban fantasy series about different species of fae, light and dark.

The show might be labeled as a bit trashy by some (lots of scantily clad fae women, such as the star who is after all a succubus!) but it does go into some fantasy realms not often explored on TV.


----------



## BetaWolf (Jul 10, 2013)

It's rather good. Saw the first few episodes on Netflix. Quite a few urban fantasy TV shows. Well, more than there used to be. I would rate Lost Girl as superior to the Dresden Files TV series. I like it better than Grimm (NBC's series), because it's not a police procedural-urban fantasy mixup.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (May 30, 2015)

ThisCanadianseries was suggested to me by the service I rent DVDs from. It sounded interesting and had a high approval rating – particularly for the humour – so I thought I'd try it.

*Lost Girl *is a contemporary urban fantasy featuring Bo Dennis (Anna Silk) a bisexual young woman who is rather different from human. By touching other people she can make them do whatever she wishes; by having sex with them she feeds on their life force and kills them – usually unintentionally, but she can't help herself. She lives a nomadic life, forever moving on and leaving a trail of victims behind. At the beginning of the series she rescues Kenzi Malikov (Ksenia Solo), a streetwise young thief, from a rapist. The two become friends and partners. But Bo has come to the attention of other non-humans and discovers that she is a succubus – a member of a population of Fae with varied supernatural powers living as normal people.

If you are interested in watching this series it's probably better not to read any further. I'll just say that it is fun, sexy and amusing (with Kenzi stealing the show with the best one-liners) and I am looking forward to catching up with the series. There are four seasons available, with the fifth and last season currently being made.

**********************

Bo learns that the Fae are divided into light and dark factions and, after passing a test, she is expected to join one of them. She refuses to choose and sets up as a private investigator in partnership with Kenzi. She forms a liaison with werewolf Dyson (Kris Holden-Ried) who works as a police detective; she discovers that she can have sex with him without killing him, and that by doing so she can rapidly recover from any injuries. Her principal aim – and a plot thread running through the first season – is to discover her origin, as she was abandoned as a baby and given to human parents to bring up.

As the first season of 13 episodes progresses, we see Bo learning how to control and extend her powers while walking an uncomfortable line between the light and dark factions and experiencing a turbulent relationship with Dyson. In the final episode she discovers the identity of her mother, which leads to an outbreak of violence among the Fae and high costs for some of her friends.

I'll take a short break before plunging into the much longer second season – there are some films that need watching!

(An extract from my SFF blog: http://sciencefictionfantasy.blogspot.co.uk/)


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Nov 1, 2015)

The second season follows on immediately from the first, although the plot thread concerning Bo’s mother vanishes into the background while she concentrates on her relationship with Dyson (whose backstory we learn a lot more about). There is also a troubling change of leadership among the Fae leading to more tensions and, as the season progresses, a looming threat to all of the Fae. Meanwhile, Bo discovers the hard way that her powers can be far greater than she realised.

As well as the common threads running through the series, each episode contains a self-contained story. These vary considerably in nature (but usually involve some Dark Fae or other supernatural being causing problems), keeping the viewers interested. One aspect to bear in mind is the emphasis on emotions and relationships, which might attract some viewers while deterring others. To sum up, *Lost Girl* is sexy and amusing and has no pretensions to being anything other than engaging light entertainment – at which it succeeds very well.

(An extract from my SFF blog: http://sciencefictionfantasy.blogspot.co.uk/)


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Oct 16, 2016)

This is my round-up of the whole series, now it's over (an extract from my SFF blog: Science Fiction & Fantasy):

After 77 episodes, *Lost Girl* concluded with its fifth season. As this is the last we'll hear of it, I'll repeat some of the comments I've made before.

*Lost Girl *is a contemporary urban fantasy featuring Bo Dennis (Anna Silk) a bisexual young woman who is rather different from human. By touching other people she can make them do whatever she wishes; by having sex with them she feeds on their life force and kills them – usually unintentionally, but she can't help herself. She lives a nomadic life, forever moving on and leaving a trail of victims behind. At the beginning of the series she rescues Kenzi Malikov (Ksenia Solo), a streetwise young thief, from a rapist. The two become friends and partners. But Bo has come to the attention of other non-humans and discovers that she is a succubus – a member of a population of Fae with varied supernatural powers living as normal people.

Bo learns that the Fae are divided into light and dark factions and, after passing a test, she is expected to join one of them. She refuses to choose and sets up as a private investigator in partnership with Kenzi. She forms a liaison with werewolf Dyson (Kris Holden-Ried) who works as a police detective; she discovers that she can have sex with him without killing him, and that by doing so she can rapidly recover from any injuries. Her principal aim – and a plot thread running through the first season – is to discover her origin, as she was abandoned as a baby and given to human parents to bring up.

As well as the common threads running through the series, each episode contains a self-contained story. These vary considerably in nature (but usually involve some Dark Fae or other supernatural being causing problems), keeping the viewers interested.

Season 4 started on an unusual note, the succubus heroine Bo being nowhere to be seen, and none of the other characters apparently noticing her absence. The spell gradually breaks down and the characters take action to recover their lost memories before searching for Bo. The main thread in rest of the season concerns why Bo, previously determinedly refusing to join the Light or the Dark Fae but with leanings towards the Light, has apparently joined the Dark during her absence – something she cannot recall and refuses to accept.

There are lots of other novelties including a mysterious train which appears to contain the secret to her disappearance; the formidable Una Mens; Fae with a range of strange new powers; humans pretending to be Fae; a prominent Fae being turned into a human, and the departure of two of the principal characters in dramatic fashion.

The final season has more new characters and threats to be faced by our depleted band of heroes, particularly Bo's father, revealed at last. It wraps up the story neatly enough and has an ending which is satisfying without being over-emotional.

To sum up; this series is an original and entertaining fantasy, often amusing, sufficiently varied to retain interest, and heavy on interpersonal emotions and LGB relationships. As I concluded in a previous review; it has no pretensions to being anything other than engaging (if rather silly) light entertainment – at which it succeeds very well.


----------

